# BMW Issues Recall of 130,000 N54 Motors with High Pressure Fuel Pump (HPFP)



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

bmrboy2008 said:


> I totally agree. I had the software update on my 535i a couple of weeks ago. Last weekend I experienced the same rough idle at start up and a check engine light for the "x"th time. :thumbdwn:


But did you get the '933" remanufactured pump with that S/W update?

Check the invoice, I had the pump replaced about 2-weeks ago and clearly the work order says '933' pump + S/W update. We'll see how long "this fix" will last.


----------



## bmrboy2008 (May 20, 2008)

HPIA4v2 said:


> But did you get the '933" remanufactured pump with that S/W update?
> 
> Check the invoice, I had the pump replaced about 2-weeks ago and clearly the work order says '933' pump + S/W update. We'll see how long "this fix" will last.


Nope, I still have my original HPFP. However, practically every other component of the fuel delivery system on my car has been replaced. Maybe the HPFP will be replaced next. Whatever the case, I am DONE!!


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

BMW isn't touching my car unless I start showing symptoms of HPFP failures, whats the point, there have been many cars that have gone through 2 or more HPFP pumps and still no resolution to their problem. So far my car has been problem free and I have one more year on my lease left.


----------



## andrewh (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope this recall doesn't invalidate the 10-yr warranty for the HPFP. I'd rather not have it replaced unless it breaks, because I don't have any issue so far.


----------



## Slaymaster (Oct 17, 2009)

WHAT!!! There's a HPFP problem with the N54 engine??? :rofl:

Regardless of the outcome, there is still is no guarantee the fuel delivery issue will be behind BMW. I wonder how many N54 owners had costly repairs as a result of fuel delivery and actually paid the bill because they were out of factory warranty.

The idea of only extending the warranty on the HPFP to 10 years and 120k miles is not enough with all the other related issues owners are experiancing. The idea of good faith repairs by dealerships when problems pop up is not very comforting. 

I really hope they find a fix for the owners sake!:tsk:


----------



## rgaret (Sep 13, 2009)

Is BMW recalling all of the N54 engined cars regardless of build date and VIN?

Sent from my Droid using BimmerApp


----------



## Treeboy (Jun 12, 2010)

Is this recall US specific?


----------



## Nube1kenobi (Dec 12, 2009)

BMWFAN275 said:


> And why would I let them change the HPFP in my car if its working and they've not proven the new one works? I'm not rushing in unless the dreaded light comes on.


+1M - Let everyone get in line first and then I will think about it.  I want to see what my letter say... oh we need to mess with your car in a high volume environment SINCE YOU ARE NOT HAVING ANY ISSUES!

I DON'T THINK SO!


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

I had mine replaced once so far...then i had the car in for something else and they said it was due for a "software update".. dont remember if it was HPFP related though.. but so far so good , no HPFP issues !!


----------



## BMWFAN275 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nube1kenobi said:


> +1M - Let everyone get in line first and then I will think about it.  I want to see what my letter say... oh we need to mess with your car in a high volume environment SINCE YOU ARE NOT HAVING ANY ISSUES!
> 
> I DON'T THINK SO!


Frankly, I'm more concerned about fuel injector and turbo issues. The HPFP is likely relatively inexpensive to replace. 
What scares me is that they still don't know why the fuel systems are failing and the recall is public image motivated. Just in case any of you were considering selling your car...you can forget it for now.


----------



## bbal (Jan 13, 2006)

You can always trade it in for another BMW...may have to settle for 10-20% less than private party but it's not like you're stuck without a buyer.


----------



## BMWFAN275 (Sep 3, 2009)

bbal said:


> You can always trade it in for another BMW...may have to settle for 10-20% less than private party but it's not like you're stuck without a buyer.


Trade in by BMW dealers is abysmal. My salesman apologized to me when he gave the value.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Nube1kenobi said:


> +1M - Let everyone get in line first and then I will think about it.  I want to see what my letter say... oh we need to mess with your car in a high volume environment SINCE YOU ARE NOT HAVING ANY ISSUES!
> 
> I DON'T THINK SO!


+100 NO problems with mine at all as of yet. They're gonna have to make me. 

dj


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

BMWFAN275 said:


> Trade in by BMW dealers is abysmal. My salesman apologized to me when he gave the value.


Re-sale value on this car will definitely take a hit , its all over the media now, before it was just us enthusiasts who were aware of the problem, now the cats out of the bag with no real solution by BMW.:tsk:


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

BMWFAN275 said:


> Frankly, I'm more concerned about fuel injector and turbo issues. The HPFP is likely relatively inexpensive to replace.
> What scares me is that they still don't know why the fuel systems are failing and the recall is public image motivated. Just in case any of you were considering selling your car...you can forget it for now.


Ditto here... having had one set of fuel injectors replaced I am concerned that another one will fail prematurely.


----------



## bmrboy2008 (May 20, 2008)

Munich77 said:


> Ditto here... having had one set of fuel injectors replaced I am concerned that another one will fail prematurely.


It will be only a matter of time.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

*Wow! Watch Nightline on ABC right now! BMW recalls 130,000 vehicles!*

Wow! Watch Nightline on ABC right now! BMW recalls 130,000 vehicles!

All they said, it was triggered by one very angry customer, and an ABC investigation.

I've no idea what this is about. I can only guess...

It's starting in a few minutes here on the east coast.

mw


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

I never had one problem with mine. :dunno:


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

'Cane said:


> I never had one problem with mine. :dunno:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Do you have HPFP in your non turbo engine? :lmao:

mw


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

MatWiz said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Do you have HPFP in your non turbo engine? :lmao:
> 
> mw


WTH are you talking about? I had a 07 335i.


----------



## skylolow (Mar 20, 2008)

The question I have is what do they plan on doing??? 

It's well known there really hasn't been a fix for this issue.


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

skylolow said:


> The question I have is what do they plan on doing???
> 
> It's well known there really hasn't been a fix for this issue.


Maybe I'm being too optimistic / hopeful... But there is a newer replacement pump available now thats been in use since I believe mid year. And while there is no long-term reliability info on it yet, those who have had multiple failures and now have the new pump and software update installed are at least cautiously optimistic, judging by their posts.

We'll know more about what BMWNA is doing once we start getting our recall letters and scheduling service, but it sounds like at minimum you'll get the software update, and possibly a new pump if the part you currently have installed is suspect.

I don't think BMW would have issued a full recall on this if they didn't feel confident that they have a reasonable solution ready to deploy. To simply recall this many vehicles and put more faulty pumps out there would be a huge financial / PR disaster (as if it isn't already). Lets hope they've solved it now. I guess my question is how log this will take. They need a boat load of replacement pumps in the pipeline if they plan to replace a high percentage of them.


----------



## RangerWalker (Feb 9, 2008)

I brought the car in this week due to the 4th occurrence of the Engine Malfunction/Reduced Power issue. I had already had the HPFP replaced previously, as well as the LPFP Sensor. I now have new vanos solenoids and new software. The invoice says performed recall - programmed and encoded the vehicle. Since the letters haven't gone out yet, I don't know if this is the same recall or an existing outstanding recall. On the bright side, the car is driving smoother than ever.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

jesimmons said:


> I don't think BMW would have issued a full recall on this if they didn't feel confident that they have a reasonable solution ready to deploy. To simply recall this many vehicles and put more faulty pumps out there would be a huge financial / PR disaster (as if it isn't already). Lets hope they've solved it now. I guess my question is how log this will take. They need a boat load of replacement pumps in the pipeline if they plan to replace a high percentage of them.


I may be wrong, but to me it seems like BMW announced the recall because ABC / Nightline did an investigation on the HPFP issue their show a few nights ago.


----------



## hairball (May 2, 2009)

Kzang said:


> I may be wrong, but to me it seems like BMW announced the recall because ABC / Nightline did an investigation on the HPFP issue their show a few nights ago.


I agree. Forget about these forums, you need to involve the national media if you really want something to happen.


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

Kzang said:


> I may be wrong, but to me it seems like BMW announced the recall because ABC / Nightline did an investigation on the HPFP issue their show a few nights ago.


I think so too - plus it is also to mitigate the on-going lawsuit. It is just a band-aid for BMW to look good.


----------



## hairball (May 2, 2009)

And it all comes down to just one person... Allison Mangot!


----------



## hairball (May 2, 2009)

Attention:

All N54 owners, please build a shrine for and mail all of your BMW car payments to...


----------



## BassettBMW (Mar 27, 2008)

*It's a good time to buy a N54 car used*

This is an opportunity to get a really fast car cheaper than before. You as a buyer can just mention the fuel pump issue and ask for a big discount. Buyer's market!

I personally will not sell mine and do not care about current resale values since i buy and hold my cars a long long time, My '94 325i has stopped depreciating. I also will not rush to the dealer to get the fuel pump replaced. I would really hope that the fix has been verified to be reliable. I will however let them replace it next year at my annual maintenance because I'm not afraid of having a new pump put in unless there is reason to believe that the installation is the cause of some failures and therefore better to leave it alone. I believe I got the software update to prime the pump when I had the BMW performance engine kit installed last month I hear that loud pump come on when I open a door now.

I personally am not freaking out about this whole issue but for those that want to get more money or some kind of compensation out of the law suit, freaking out and claiming your lives are in danger can be helpful. It doesn't appear to me that BMW has handled the problem totally unreasonably. They certainly could have done better, the sofware only fix seemed like a big waste of time and inconvenience for people whose pump was on its way out. But again for the law suit people, need to prove BMW was really negligent in handling this.

I'm amused by the conjecture that the N54 engine was a total design failure and that BMW knew this, which also would be something to bring up in the lawsuit. Maybe they hired Lee Harvey Oswald to assasinate Kennedy too. Anybody out there working on a book or movie deal on this conspiracy?

Anybody out there that can't sleep at night due to the severe trauma that this has caused you.

Do Americans like to blow everything out of proportion from the real annoyance and inconvenience level that this has caused people who have had to deal with the break downs 1 or more times.

This particular issue could be a good wake up call for BMW to take testing and quality and problem resolution to a much higher leverl than they do currently or they can try to blow it all off like Toyota did and see what the result will be. Maybe then we could get reasonably priced BMW's when they bring their prices down to move them like Toyota is doing.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with BassetBMW's comments. I wonder if the EPA mandated ethanol has anything to do with the issue??? It would be interesting to map failures vs gasoline ethanol percentages. Just a theory, so far our 335 and 135 have been trouble free, but Alaska does not mandate ethanol.


----------



## bmrboy2008 (May 20, 2008)

munich77 said:


> i think so too - plus it is also to mitigate the on-going lawsuit. It is just a band-aid for bmw to look good.


+1 +1 +1


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree the ABC report triggered it. But there has been rumor of a pending recall on the N54 equipped cars for a month or more. ABC just made BMW youknowwhat or get off the pot. I'm glad they did.


----------



## bmrboy2008 (May 20, 2008)

RangerWalker said:


> I brought the car in this week due to the 4th occurrence of the Engine Malfunction/Reduced Power issue. I had already had the HPFP replaced previously, as well as the LPFP Sensor. I now have new vanos solenoids and new software. The invoice says performed recall - programmed and encoded the vehicle. Since the letters haven't gone out yet, I don't know if this is the same recall or an existing outstanding recall. On the bright side, the car is driving smoother than ever.


Are you going to keep it???


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

jesimmons said:


> I agree the ABC report triggered it. But there has been rumor of a pending recall on the N54 equipped cars for a month or more. ABC just made BMW youknowwhat or get off the pot. I'm glad they did.


I'm not trying to bash BMW.. I really like the company what what they produce.

However, I highly doubt BMW would have done anything at least not until later.. much much later.. and probably not until when or if this issue causes death. What's wrong with the world is people don't react until the harm is already done. I think it's smarter to take preventative measures.. but then again I can understand that $$ is involved and especially during times like today, it makes it difficult for some companies.


----------



## RangerWalker (Feb 9, 2008)

bmrboy2008 said:


> Are you going to keep it???


It's leased, fortunately. I have to get through about 6,000 more miles, then it goes back to BMW. I would not want to keep this car beyond that.


----------



## dosan (Oct 31, 2010)

It's always started from lawyer, then news and scared the hell out of everyone. Really, I don't see this to be a big deal. I agree with BassettBMW. For those who worry about costs, BMW extended their HPFP to 10 years or 120K, so what to worry here. Reduce resale value? Maybe if the car has over 120K or 10 years old, by then, the used resale value already pretty much flatten out.

I'll probably get mine replaced when I have a free time, but I wouldn't be rushing into this or losing any sleep over this.


----------



## hairball (May 2, 2009)

http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/a...-back-lemons-as-certified-pre-owned/19669684/


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

hairball said:


> http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/a...-back-lemons-as-certified-pre-owned/19669684/


That is absolutely sad on BMW if it is true. It just proves more and more that its all about the money and nothing more.


----------



## hairball (May 2, 2009)

Kzang said:


> That is absolutely sad on BMW if it is true. It just proves more and more that its all about the money and nothing more.


Just spreading the word for you guys.

I've always thought this whole CPO business was nothing more than a rubber stamp to justify the inflated prices of used cars from the factory dealerships anyway.


----------



## bmrboy2008 (May 20, 2008)

RangerWalker said:


> It's leased, fortunately. I have to get through about 6,000 more miles, then it goes back to BMW. I would not want to keep this car beyond that.


Lucky you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

Kzang said:


> I'm not trying to bash BMW.. I really like the company what what they produce.
> 
> However, I highly doubt BMW would have done anything at least not until later.. much much later.. and probably not until when or if this issue causes death. What's wrong with the world is people don't react until the harm is already done. I think it's smarter to take preventative measures.. but then again I can understand that $$ is involved and especially during times like today, it makes it difficult for some companies.


Toyota tried to ignore a big problem too. An internal memo came to light where they were patting themselves on the back for saving money on a recall. Business is about the bottom line. It's sad. When it comes to vehicular accidents, a fatality is less expensive, than a serious injury. Dollars and cents...


----------



## pinotwinelover (Nov 15, 2010)

*Mine went out!*

I am not too happy right now. I brought my car in for normal service Nov 1 no mention to me of the recall. November 12th driving along and bang, my car feels like I am driving in 6th gear. then my car dies going up a hill in a busy rural commute area on a Friday night. Sat for 10 minutes then the car starts again so I drive it 2 more miles home. The car is popping, jerking, and overal running like a car starting in 6th gear from a stop.

Cannot believe with this recall that the dealer did not bring it up. They have ordered the HPFP and will be out my car for a total of 5 days.


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

I am sure folks would feel a lot better if they did not subscribe to online car forums.

Post after post, problems upon problems. That is what the forums are for.

Yet, some folks go out of there way to promote misery.:dunno:

Every product ever built had issues.


----------



## levy01 (Jan 21, 2003)

same thing that "pinotwinelover" experienced happened to me last week
my '09 335i had 11,500 miles I bring it in for maintenance on other minor things and asked the advisor about the recall, his answer "your car is not in the computer as being one of the affected ones" so no go for replacing the fuel pump for my car.

Not even 10 days later the car feels like it's missing 2 cylinders and shutting off at the light.
Fortunately it would start again and again. I ended up having to keep the engine accelerated at around 2k RPMs for it to stay on at the lights or stop signs.

The next morning took it back to the dealer and it took them 3 days to get it replaced and the software updated. Oh well, I guess the newer the software the better ?!?!?


----------



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

Any news on this issue has BMW found a way to fix the problem?

My 535 had the problem occur today.


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

x54.4blue said:


> Any news on this issue has BMW found a way to fix the problem?
> 
> My 535 had the problem occur today.


Sorry to hear that. I have been waiting for a solution since 2009.


----------



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

They change the fuel pump and the service manager claims it is a new part number and therefore a improved pump. I sure hope


----------



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

Has anyone had a second pump failure with the new pump?


----------



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

Got the car back tonight and it running great. They said that the turbo waste gates were leaking and were adjusted as well. The car is running great, it handles so much better than the new 2011 5 loaner. I just hope it is fixed. I was so unhappy with the new 5 (big boat) that I probably will buy my E61 at the end of the lease.


----------



## jack2k5 (Jan 29, 2008)

My 2008 535i is over 60000 miles. The dealership replaced my fuel pump in Feb 2011. Yesterday the problem occurs. The engine light came up and I went to a mechanic shop with computer diagnosis tool. It says Fuel Pump is faulty along with 3 fuel injector misfire underneath it. I brought back to BMW dealership having the impression that High Speed Fuel Pump is under warranty for 10 years/120000 miles. But then my dealership told me the 3 injectors are bad, the fuel pump is good. So they need to replace the injectors that is not covered in the warranty. The repair cost is $1813. This is ridiculous. What should I do now?


----------



## dosan (Oct 31, 2010)

jack2k5 said:


> My 2008 535i is over 60000 miles. The dealership replaced my fuel pump in Feb 2011. Yesterday the problem occurs. The engine light came up and I went to a mechanic shop with computer diagnosis tool. It says Fuel Pump is faulty along with 3 fuel injector misfire underneath it. I brought back to BMW dealership having the impression that High Speed Fuel Pump is under warranty for 10 years/120000 miles. But then my dealership told me the 3 injectors are bad, the fuel pump is good. So they need to replace the injectors that is not covered in the warranty. The repair cost is $1813. This is ridiculous. What should I do now?


I would bring to a non-dealer authorized bmw to fix the 3 injectors for half the costs generally.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

jack2k5 said:


> My 2008 535i is over 60000 miles. The dealership replaced my fuel pump in Feb 2011. Yesterday the problem occurs. The engine light came up and I went to a mechanic shop with computer diagnosis tool. It says Fuel Pump is faulty along with 3 fuel injector misfire underneath it. I brought back to BMW dealership having the impression that High Speed Fuel Pump is under warranty for 10 years/120000 miles. But then my dealership told me the 3 injectors are bad, the fuel pump is good. So they need to replace the injectors that is not covered in the warranty. The repair cost is $1813. This is ridiculous. What should I do now?


Your car is only a 2008, isn't it still covered under the 4 yr./50,000 mi. warranty?

More recently injectors have been replaced along with the faulty HPFPs, not sure why yours wouldn't be covered. I would take it to another dealer.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

SD 335is said:


> Your car is only a 2008, *isn't it still covered under the 4 yr./50,000 mi. warranty?*
> 
> More recently injectors have been replaced along with the faulty HPFPs, not sure why yours wouldn't be covered. I would take it to another dealer.


Didn't you see the opening sentence where he says he has *over 60,000 miles*? 

dj


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

djfitter said:


> Didn't you see the opening sentence where he says he has *over 60,000 miles*?
> 
> dj


Nope!


----------



## BerfsBimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

jack2k5 said:


> My 2008 535i is over 60000 miles. . . But then my dealership told me the 3 injectors are bad, the fuel pump is good. So they need to replace the injectors that is not covered in the warranty.


Is your 2008 an early build (before Oct. 31, 2007)? Mine is a Sept 2007 build and fell under the Voluntary Emissions Recall Campaign covering defective injectors. I had 5 of 6 injectors replaced at no charge. See SI B13 14 10. Because this is an emissions related item, it may be covered beyond the basic 4yr/50k mile warranty.


----------

